# Vortex viper 10 x 42 binoculars for sale



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Bought them the first part of August for my archery hunt. They worked great! I'm looking to get some waterfowl gear. Asking $500 OBO comes with the box and all paperwork.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Crazy you want to get rid of them so fast. I love mine!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Mine are part of my Waterfowl gear.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I really like the binoculars, I just need to free up some cash for some waterfowl gear, plus next season I plan on buying the razor 10x42 binos.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

$450 to a forum member and I'll include my badlands magnetic bino harness for free.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

here are some pictures including the bino harness. I had the harness warrantied so it is brand new with the tags on.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Price Reduced to $400. Bino Hub not included (I sold it.)


----------

